# RE dog



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Had to get back to building something. I made the frame out of chicken wire. I have to get the mounting brackets added to attach this to my scissor rig. Then I can start covering it.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Fantastic looking armature....I've tried to make things from chicken wire and never end up with something that looks this good.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks Stolloween, It a interesting experience. I learned, I need to find some gloves, that the wire can't go through. My hands looked like a colander when I was done. But since I am using this with the pneumatics, I needed it to be strong and light. My plan is for him to jump off a crate into a chain link fence. So folks seeing it will feel safe, but the fence will be made of net painted silver. That way he can push it out about a foot.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

great start watcher O cant wait to see it done I've been working on a 3 headed dog but loss of job has stalled it cause the fabric I want to use is 20 bucks a yard and I need about 3 yards


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks Mike, I know what you mean about work. Most of my friends are not working either. Which I know here as long as they keep extending unemployment, some of them will not work. But our work is seasonal ( the beach ) We are bringing in a couple of thousand folks from Europe and Ashia to fill the work needs here. But My friends that live in regular towns, they have it bad. You know every one was working and when things cut back and close up, all the other jobs are already filled. Hopefully things will pick up. I am going to use spray glue and cotton to just get a fuzzy look at the end.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

the frame looks great, nice chicken wire work!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Last time Spooky1 worked with forming chicken wire, he came to appreciate the wisdom of wearing gloves

Beautiful job on the framework, Watcher.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

That is a great start!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh I can tell this will be a good thread to keep track of also. Great start!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Guys I am sorry it took me so long to get back with this. Thank you for the kind words. Part of it was me trying to decide the best way connect this to my scissors. I have decided to build a crate. The top will act as a table and my scissor will lay flat. Making him a runway. I will have 4 1/2 rods going up into the legs. I am hoping I can put a speaker in his mouth. I ran some 1/2 inch tubing, that is what is hanging out of the front of the head. The purpose is so I can slide some leds up in the eyes. I just left them hanging out until after the finish. But it is all taped up and ready for start the next layer. I might end up doing a mache with elmers. I wanted to use Sculpt and Coat, but work isn't giving me enough time to go pick some up. Oh, as for the wrinkles my wife was on me about. They were planned and a pain the get.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Man, those tubes coming out his eyes give him a particularly demented look


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Very cool! Can't wait to watch this guy through to completion!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Keep us posted on the progress of this build. Photos too please.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks guys, I will post as I go. I was watching some video yesterday of the re dog attack. Their was one I felt I could do more with. So I am trying to follow him. RoxyBlue as for the hoses, I agree. Next year I might create some monster using hoses popping from it's head. It really draws your eye to it.


----------



## PropBoy (Sep 4, 2008)

Nice job so far 

I have a question/comment....
Is the dog actually connected to a armature or something that the pneumatic is gonna move it?? If so you wll need some inner structure in the animal to keep it from collapsing and give you something to mount to.

You may have already considered this but I didn't see it so just trying to help
Can't wait to see some video as you get farther
-PB


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Looking very good Watcher!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

PropBoy said:


> Nice job so far
> 
> I have a question/comment....
> Is the dog actually connected to a armature or something that the pneumatic is gonna move it?? If so you wll need some inner structure in the animal to keep it from collapsing and give you something to mount to.
> ...


Yes prop boy I did figure on it. I am going to build a 1x1 metal U frame, with wheels on the bottom. The run 12 inc metal rods up through all four legs. Then fill it with foam. I did this on a shark I built a couple of years ago and he has held up really good. But if in the end, I don't feel it is strong enough. I will glass the whole dog. But since his launch system will all be straight back and fourth. I think the 12 inch rods foamed in will do it.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks Fick209 When I planed my theme this year, it was just a couple of days after after Halloween. Right now I am wondering if I this one should have been a 2 year venture?


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Great looking dog armature so far Watcher. Can't wait to see the progression...


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks madmomma I did a coat of mache on it today. This is the first time I have ever tried to mache anything. So I am hoping if the mourning it is still on.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Looking good.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks Pagan. I was sure happy this mourning. It isn't dried all the way but it is still one piece. The legs are also way stronger. I was hoping using the brown paper bags would do that.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

With the brown paper bags I think the figure will be stronger but take longer to dry. You may not need as many coats either...interesting to see how that paper compares to regular paper strips. What type of paste did you use? Standard flour & water or white glue?


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I used a 50/50 with white glue. Maybe a little more glue then water. I would load up a tray and let them soak then put them on. Once I got a good size area done I would just kind of stick my hand in the mixture then rub out that area like a massage. This is my 1st time so it is all kind of a experiment.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Doing a great job on your 1st time ever using mache! Isn't it a wonderful fun mess to get your hands into?


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Thank you Fick209 I did rather enjoy it. I am thinking about try a head tonight. My wife said I need one.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Watcher, that's exactly how I would have worked the brown paper mache. If it dries too stiff you may want to use thinner torn newspaper strips to smooth it out, especially in more intricate areas on the face, etc. Great job so far!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looking good. My suggestion ... use the Blue Shop Towels for your next layer of paper mache. They are very strong, stretch and you can smooth them out nicely.

Keep up the great work.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks guys, I can use all the ideas I can get. I only wanted a few smooth spots. I don't know if you can even see the ribs I have added yet. But I really want this as hard as concrete. Will the shop towels give me the small bumpy look? Once I get the form solid. I plan to take some carpet glue and put in the raw looking areas. To really rough it up and look like raw meat. Then paint around then in black. Then spray the black areas with 3m and use black cotton balls the give me some fur texture. Then add some blood and in the pictures I have been looking at they had some kind of a clear goop over them. Not sure what to use for that yet. Thinking maybe resin. I am also think about tear the end off of one of the ears. Here is a video I have been using to kind of guide me. About 241 to 246 if you pause it and step. Those are the look I hope to end up with.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

The Blue Shop Towels are smooth, no real texture to speak of so if you want the small bumpy look you'll have to add them.

If you want it to be as hard as concrete, try mixing in a concrete repair powder with some plaster and brush it over the form.

Hope that helps.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks alot Watcher for posting that video...can't believe I never saw the movie...have to rent it now...
In the meantime, watching it close on my computer screen at 8am SCARED THE &*# OUT OF ME!  So much for a relaxing morning...LOL

Love the dogs in the vid...yours is going to look fantastic if you dress it as you said! You did a great job starting with the armature and now that it's getting "all dolled up", it will be really wicked. Good luck...can't wait to see it finished! :zombie:


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

It looks like a scary dog that lived up the street when I was a kid.. Looking forward to seeing it finished


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Madmomma I enjoyed the movies. I hope it comes out ok.

nibliqye71 sorry to bring back haunting memories.

Here is the 2nd layer, I did the bottom yesterday I had it upside down, so I could cover the bottoms of the feet. I don't want a bunch of foam coming out of them. But that is why it looks like 2 different colors. I also didn't put another layer on the ribs. I think with the carpet glue in there and the ribs are about 7 to 8 layers rolled up. That part will be strong enough. It is becoming fairly sturdy now.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Looking better with every update Watcher, excellent work


----------



## halstead (Apr 20, 2010)

Great start! I like the idea of him pushing through the fence!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Looking good so far, that puppy is gonna send em running.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks guys. He seem sturdy already. I just have the I coat brown paper bags and one of the shop towels. I feel I can start putting on the carpet glue. Is 2 layers enough for a mache? this is the first time I have ever did one.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I got him covered in carpet glue. Then applied some cotton. I added the eyes and the blue area is hot melt glue. I started playing with one side of his mouth, eyes and nose, to make sure I could get what I was looking for before I covered it again.Back to waiting for it to dry.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

madmomma said:


> Thanks alot Watcher for posting that video...can't believe I never saw the movie...have to rent it now...
> In the meantime, watching it close on my computer screen at 8am SCARED THE &*# OUT OF ME!  So much for a relaxing morning...LOL
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey Watcher ... sorry I missed your question.  If you used a thick first layer and it was very dry, then the second layer of blue shop towels should be enough. I don't used the thick brown paper, so 2 layers of newspaper and then 1 layer of shop towels is all I use.

When you started the carpet glue/cotton layer, how did it feel? If the base didn't give any when you applied the glue, you should be fine.

Looking very good.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

IMU said:


> Hey Watcher ... sorry I missed your question.  If you used a thick first layer and it was very dry, then the second layer of blue shop towels should be enough. I don't used the thick brown paper, so 2 layers of newspaper and then 1 layer of shop towels is all I use.
> 
> When you started the carpet glue/cotton layer, how did it feel? If the base didn't give any when you applied the glue, you should be fine.
> 
> Looking very good.


Thanks IMU. It had dried good and very sturdy. I was really surprised. As you can see I put a thick layer of carpet glue on it also. I can see me building some other props this way in the future.

Dark Angel 27 I think the original was the best of them. But the second isn't that far off. The 3rd one didn't have the really good scares of the first. But I am still looking forward to the new one coming out. It really seem strange for me to be working on just one big set up. My wife can't believe I am building all new scares and not using any of my old stuff. But Right after Halloween last year. The next night I had a dream about the movie and all these prop ideas popped in my head. So I just decide4d to go with it. But I hope you enjoy the movie. We have bought another video camera so I do hope this year to get some good shots of our haunt.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

The Watcher said:


> Dark Angel 27 I think the original was the best of them. But the second isn't that far off. The 3rd one didn't have the really good scares of the first. But I am still looking forward to the new one coming out. It really seem strange for me to be working on just one big set up. My wife can't believe I am building all new scares and not using any of my old stuff. But Right after Halloween last year. The next night I had a dream about the movie and all these prop ideas popped in my head. So I just decide4d to go with it. But I hope you enjoy the movie. We have bought another video camera so I do hope this year to get some good shots of our haunt.


i will have to look for them asap. i don't really like horror movies, but i enjoy action movies...while we're on the subject...do you also watch the Alien/Predetor movies? I'm very curious about those also. I look forward to more updates and some nice pics of this prop in action!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh yeah Dark Angel 27, I watch most everything. Just not big on the gore end, things like saw. I enjoyed the first Alien movie. I thought predator 2 was better then the first one and the last AVP movie the best of those. I am sure you can find lots of different opinions on them. But I like the part that the every day people played in those. Some times a star like Arnold was kind of takes over the film. I just wish this rain would go away. It was suppose to be clear here, but it has rained everyday since I put the glue on. So he is still to tacky to work on. You really need the sun to bake carpet glue.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Well I figure this guy should be plenty dry. So I put the teeth in this mourning and started painting. Here are a couple of photos.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

gross! (that's haunter speak for incredibly bad a$$!) love it!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Thank you Dark Angel 27. When ever you start new projects. You always hope that you can get them close to what you are trying for. I always have the tendency to make my heads and teeth to big. But I figure that is what I always see first. I will wait till A week or 2 before I put the him on my scissors. They are already built, I used them last year to launch a clown at people. But I hope it will be a good scare this year.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Those teeth are great. Is this guy going to have any fur?


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow, watcher he looks great. I like the ribs showing and those teeth are awesome!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Bone Dancer said:


> Those teeth are great. Is this guy going to have any fur?


Bone Dancer he has all on him he will get. It is hard to see in the picture. But he has right much on him. I used cotton to make it. Because these dogs have a low fur and in the movie shots they are all wet so it is gummed together. I still have to do some finishing painting to get a good wet look. I am also thinking about may be trying some resin for drool. My wife said I should use some hot melt glue. That is how I made the stringy stuff on the back sides of the mouth. But I don't want it to glow. But for this year I don't plan to use any UV in his area. So I might try that first.

Thanks Fick209 I saw one of the dogs with the ribs like that, in either the movie or a game picture. The teeth I made out of scuplty.


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

ok, this is wicked cool! i made a trio of dogs from the Big Lots Reindeer family a couple of years ago, but they didn't turn out this cool!

face:









one in the trail last year:


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Watcher he is one scary dog! It would be cool to have growling sounds coming from the area he will be displayed. Very nice job and the teeth are awesome.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Watcher- He's awesome! Downright grotesque, and his teeth are very intimidating!!

Susan- Your dog is great too! He's got a very cool style to him!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks Susan, Your dog looks great. How did the tots do with them? 

Thank you Joiseygal I am glad you like him.He will have sound. My plan is when folks first come up on him. He will be standing on a crate, in a storage area. As he comes into view they will here a growling, then it will sound more like a attack bark as he will run at them for about 5 ft. Push the chain link fence out 3 to 12 inches. I can't be sure about the distance until I get it set up. Got to make sure it is safe.

Thank you Nixie. I was sure trying for gross. I want him to look really wet under the light.


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

no TOTers  we live far out in the middle of nowhere.
we set him up in a haunted trail at a friends Halloween party with a strobe on him, just as a distraction. the real scare came when the Jigsaw puppet came flying down the hill on a trike 
i love yours teeth, my hubby saw yours and wants us to re-vamp ours teeth now!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

That's one nasty looking creature you got there, Watcher! Great job!


----------

